# Die Gilde "Lumierè Sainte" sucht noch Mitglieder



## Corefanatic (29. Oktober 2006)

Hi zusammen,

wir, die Gilde *Lumierè Sainte*, sind auf dem Realm Taerar (Allianz) ansäßig und suchen noch neue Mitglieder!!

Wir existieren erst knapp 6 Tage, sind aber mittlerweile schon auf 31 Mitglieder angewachsen und würden uns freuen wenn wir dich bei uns begrüßen dürfen.
Bei uns gibt es ein, zwei feste Vorschriften an die sich gehalten werden muss und am Wochendene stehen dann gemeinsame Insantzgänge auf dem Plan, was aber noch vorher in der Gildenmessage angekündigt wird.
Absolut jeder ist willkommen der einfach nur Spaß am zocken hat, aber auch einen netten Umgangston hat.

Bei weiteren Fragen, stellt ruhig die Fragen!!!!

MfG
Corefanatic


----------



## rinaldo111 (31. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
ich möchte gerne bei euch Mitglied werden.
Whispert mich bitte online an im game und ladet mich in eure gilde ein.
Realm:Taerar
Name:Rinarrh
Fraktion:Allianz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kharell (31. Dezember 2006)

rinaldo111 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich möchte gerne bei euch Mitglied werden.
> Whispert mich bitte online an im game und ladet mich in eure gilde ein.
> Realm:Taerar
> ...



Habt ihr schon ein kleines Forum oder so?


----------

